# Emerald Coast Professional Redfish Serie



## teamslotmachine (Feb 3, 2016)

Check it out at ECPRS.com 

First Tournament is Feb 20, 2016 (rules/regulations are on the site)

Kayak division is $25 registration with 5 payout spots. Anyone can signup. 

Win Cash and mirco power pole.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Don't see the rules on the website.


----------



## teamslotmachine (Feb 3, 2016)

JUST TRYING TO GET THE WORD OUT!!!!!!!








CHECK OUT THE WEBSITE AT WWW.ECPRS.COM
FIRST TOURNAMENT IS FEB 20, 2016 (RULES/REGULATIONS ON SITE)

WILL BE AIRED ON THE PURSUIT NETWORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ANYONE CAN SIGN UP!!!

WINNER OF ONE OF THE 3 TOURNAMENTS GETS A 30MIN DAY ON THE WATER EPISODE AIRED ON THE PURSUIT NETWORK AS WELL!!!!!!

PAYOUTS RANGE FROM $500 FOR KAYAK DIVISION WITH MICRO POWER POLE TO $3,000 AND A POWER POLE FOR THE BOAT DIVISION.

TEAM OF THE YEAR IS BETWEEN $5,000-$10,000 FOR BOAT DIVISION


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

Damn, I gotta work that weekend. Gonna miss this, the Mobile boat show and the monster truck thing  

By the way what is a kayake?


----------



## teamslotmachine (Feb 3, 2016)

*kayak rules on website directions:*

Go to ecprs.com
select kayak division
scroll down to bottom left corner
select kayak rules and under that will be the kayak registration


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

See ya there


----------



## teamslotmachine (Feb 3, 2016)

*website issues*

what is it your having trouble with. When you select the boater rules or registration you will get a pdf file that you have to open. I just went through the site everything seems to be working. If you would like you can call me at 850 826 4985 if you have questions.


----------



## teamslotmachine (Feb 3, 2016)

*facebook website as well*

There is also a Facebook website that has all the information.
Just search Emerald Coast Professional Redfish Series.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

all 4 tournaments are held in panama? is that correct.... a series tournament should be spread out in my opinion. When I here Emerald coast I think regional!

do one in Panama one in Destin and one in Pensacola and then a final at which ever place had the most weight.... or something along those lines.

or if destin and penscola ran a 4 tournament series and then took the top 5 to compete in all 3 locations that would make one hell of a circuit!!!

Im a Pensacola guy so to compete 4x in the same place thats about 2hrs away just doesn't appeal to me... as much as I would love to do it... I guess what Im saying is Pensacola needs something like this


----------



## teamslotmachine (Feb 3, 2016)

*Location*

as of right now the 3 main tournaments are in panama, once launched you can go anywhere that your boat can take you. 

The Championship is TBD.

As for the kayak division they are allowed to drive and put in anywhere they want within Florida


----------



## teamslotmachine (Feb 3, 2016)

*Location*

Due to sponsors/TV series it wasn't possible to separate locations. Plus it was voted to be centralized so boaters could reach out to locations in Pensacola all the way to Apalachicola if desired.


----------



## JF81 (Oct 15, 2008)

Word from a fishing partner, that will fish this trail is that they have a tournament in Delacroix as well as Destin and Panama. I believe they are ironing and polishing but appears to be a solid foundation for a good set of tournaments for the area. .02 :thumbsup:


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

If I'm home that weekend, I will fish it.

I haven't fished in February in so long I will chalk my entry fee up to a good cause. Haha


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I'm registered.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keep_em_tight (Jul 7, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> all 4 tournaments are held in panama? is that correct.... a series tournament should be spread out in my opinion. When I here Emerald coast I think regional!
> 
> do one in Panama one in Destin and one in Pensacola and then a final at which ever place had the most weight.... or something along those lines.
> 
> ...


I agree! I'm from the Pensacola area as well and would love to be in the tournament but its just to far away.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Having the tournament in Panama City spreads the boats out and allows anglers from all over the panhandle to participate. 

You guys easily have $20,000+ in boats and equipment but the two hour trip bothers you? Seems someone may be afraid to fish a different body of water. Hmm...

It's going to be a great tournament series and with max participation it can continue to grow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeighGood24 (Jan 28, 2014)

JF81, I believe the tournament series you are thinking of is the Emerald Coast Redfish Circuit. This is separate from the Pro Series tournament mentioned on this thread. I will be the new tournament director for the Emerald Coast Redfish Circuit and would be more than happy to answer any questions you out anyone else may have.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Nick,

this is how I see it... there is some guy who was born and raised in Panama, he is as good as the rest of them and fishes as much as I do. So to compete against this guy or group of guys 4x in the same place seems harsh....( I wonder who's going to get team of the year ) yes 20k+ invested in a boat so to pay 200x4 + 50 for tournament fees then gas, food, lodging and pre fishing I would be in it upwards of $1,500. With never having home field advantage hahahaha 1,500+ is a lot of money I don't care how much the boat cost. For that amount I can afford to buy a used hobie lol 

If I can get a yak in time... you can count me in the yak side of the series its much more affordable and really allows the angler to fish anywhere! Im all for competing its very FUN but I cant afford to loose over 1500 dollars to compete in a place Ive never fished before... scared to loose over 1,500.00 yes I am.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Nick,
> 
> this is how I see it... there is some guy who was born and raised in Panama, he is as good as the rest of them and fishes as much as I do. So to compete against this guy or group of guys 4x in the same place seems harsh.... yes 20k+ invested in a boat so to pay 200x4 + 50 for tournament fees then gas, food, lodging and pre fishing I would be in it upwards of $1,500. With never having home field advantage hahahaha 1,500+ is a lot of money I don't care how much the boat cost. For that amount I can afford to buy a used hobie lol
> 
> If I can get a yak in time... you can count me in the yak side of the series its much more affordable and really allows the angler to fish anywhere! Im all for competing its very FUN but I cant afford to loose over 1500 dollars to compete in a place Ive never fished before... scared to loose over 1,500.00 yes I am.



Josh,

I under stand that a guy in PC has an advantage and that there are plenty of other cost associated with the tournament. I was just busting your balls. 

I will probably get skunked and come to the kayak weigh-in with a launch picture hahah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like some of you are unsure of your fish finding skills. Don't worry, I'll help, here's where everyone will be heading....:yes:


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Sounds like some of you are unsure of your fish finding skills. Don't worry, I'll help, here's where everyone will be heading....:yes:
> 
> View attachment 682954


FYI I live in PCB and let me say that is a very long way to paddle almost not possible if you want to catch a quality trout first. Also the kayak division works the same way the IFA kayak division is set up. So you aren't looking for a slot red but a bull. The problem with this is the paddlers are forced to fish a dangerous high traffic areas on a weekend. We all know the bull reds are going to be in a pass or near the bridges. So please paddlers stay alert, and boaters please slow down and watch for kayaks & sups in these areas.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Linda said:


> FYI I live in PCB and let me say that is a very long way to paddle almost not possible if you want to catch a quality trout first. Also the kayak division works the same way the IFA kayak division is set up. So you aren't looking for a slot red but a bull. The problem with this is the paddlers are forced to fish a dangerous high traffic areas on a weekend. We all know the bull reds are going to be in a pass or near the bridges. So please paddlers stay alert, and boaters please slow down and watch for kayaks & sups in these areas.


I did it twice last year and I'm still exhausted. Haha


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

kanaka said:


> Sounds like some of you are unsure of your fish finding skills. Don't worry, I'll help, here's where everyone will be heading....:yes:
> 
> View attachment 682954


LOL!! You're a few years late on that spot. It WAS good up until about 5 years ago when West Bay became a parking lot of flats boats.


----------

